# Mamma's so proud!



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So Lissa was so full to bursting I took pity on her and milked her out. It took me an hour and she retained some for her baby but I was fine with that.

I got a gallon and a half of milk, not counting what got spilled out, which was a good amount. I mostly stopped because my bucket was full! Poor baby. Well, she can walk much better now  

















a semi decent picture of how her udder looked before (and the reason for her discomfort lol)








and her just about empty udder (pardon the terrible haircut, thats my doing)









and a picture of Morpheus just for funzies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! Lots of milk!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow thats impressive!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You have got to be thrilled with her capacity! :greengrin:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

No wonder you want a doe out of her! :shocked:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

WOWZA! Now THAT is a milking doe!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Me and my mom were talking about buying a doeling since we didn't get one this year. But we both agreed we wanted one that was related to LISSA! We love her too much, both her personality, her crazy capacity, her gorgeous form . . . that girl is worth waiting for. And waiting. And waiting. Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

rosti said:


> No wonder you want a doe out of her! :shocked:


I think I want one too!


----------



## jessieb (Dec 1, 2011)

WOW!!! That's AMAZING!!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Can we all just get in line.. for a doeling?


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

milk and honey said:


> Can we all just get in line.. for a doeling?


I agree. The first one goes to me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I already put dibs on the first one! LOL!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice!

Yes, they sure do get uncomfortable and it makes them waddles around like penguins. Kinda funny.

I have a doe that is producing that much in a milking. She gets around 3 qts a milking(6-6.5 qts a day). Not sure why she dropped in production so much. She used to be producing 7 qts or 7.5 qts daily. She weighed in at 16lbs last year at peak.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

haha, I think the first one, if not two, are keepers. After that we'll see  

Of course, I do have her son. He is for sale and would probably pass on her amazing capacity.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

You need to keep milking her, clearly her kid is not needing it all, and she will make less if you don't. Maybe twice a day. It will be better for her too.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

WOW! That's a lot of MILK!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> You need to keep milking her, clearly her kid is not needing it all, and she will make less if you don't. Maybe twice a day. It will be better for her too.


 I agree... :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ Me too


----------

